# Are we here to help each other or criticize each other?



## fapturbo (24 February 2009)

Now I don't want to start a thread where abuse is handed out... Seems that some immediately presume someone is trying to sell something when they post ideas on how to trade. Sure some will some wont.

Shouldn't the forum be about helping each other in a respectful manner and not one of abuse?

Constructive critism instead of plain abuse?

If someone posts a link to a site that sells a trading system does that make them a spammer by default.... just so I know where the boundaries are...

Now I'm new to the site. I don't presume to know everything about trading, and I never will, if I did would I be here?


----------



## theasxgorilla (24 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*



fapturbo said:


> Now I don't want to start a thread where abuse is handed out... Seems that some immediately presume someone is trying to sell something when they post ideas on how to trade. Sure some will some wont.
> 
> Shouldn't the forum be about helping each other in a respectful manner and not one of abuse?
> 
> ...




In fairness I don't think you spelled criticise or criticism correctly once yet.  So you're opening yourself up a little there .

Spell check is your friend.

Regarding your questions above.  Be mindful that ASF is a forum for discussion of topics related to trading and investing, and some topics not related to these things.  If you post links to sites with the primary intention of driving traffic to that site don't be surprised if they are promptly removed.  Most attempts to do this are thinly veiled as topics of interest and not difficult to moderate.

If you post as an authority on a topic don't be surprised if you find yourself needing to defend your ideas and position.  There are many seasoned traders and investors here at ASF and if you're trying to pull a swift one chances are your claims will be dissected and any flaws revealed.

We're lucky to have these posters with us as those of us who are less experienced perhaps couldn't tell the difference between an authoritative tone and an authority.

If you see a post that you believe falls into the category of "plain abuse" please use the report post button to notify us.  The post will be reviewed and if necessary moderated.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*

id respectfully suggest messaging an admin and changing your username. i think a big chunk of the suspicion towards you emanates from the user name you share with a (in)famous commercial EA.


----------



## fapturbo (24 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*



Stormin_Norman said:


> id respectfully suggest messaging an admin and changing your username. i think a big chunk of the suspicion towards you emanates from the user name you share with a (in)famous commercial EA.




You are probably right.

I judge others by their questions not by their answers....

Not once has anyone asked are you affiliated with a well know EA and what are you doing here.

But yea you are right. First appearance looks like I'm trying to pump it.

I have not totally given up on it yet. The latest version allows modifications to SL and TP values plus time to trade etc.


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*

Fab I think you may also find a hostile response to ANY system that has stops greater than the target. Then one that you have to actually pay for will immediately lose any respect from traders that have been in the game for a while.

Its just not gonna work after 100-200 trades and that's the nasty part about such systems. They waste time and capital.


----------



## sinner (24 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*



fapturbo said:


> But yea you are right. First appearance looks like I'm trying to pump it.
> 
> I have not totally given up on it yet. The latest version allows modifications to SL and TP values plus time to trade etc.




Sorry fapturbo, maybe we have gotten you wrong, if so many apologies.

But it's statements like the one above, very spruiky in an unrelated thread, makes it hard.


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*



Trembling Hand said:


> Fab I think you may also find a hostile response to ANY system that has stops greater than the target. Then one that you have to actually pay for will immediately lose any respect from traders that have been in the game for a while.
> 
> Its just not gonna work after 100-200 trades and that's the nasty part about such systems. They waste time and capital.




So is it a waste of my time posting charts of trades that I do... as I do them using a 2/3:1 profit target to stop loss ratio?


----------



## nunthewiser (25 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*



fapturbo said:


> So is it a waste of my time posting charts of trades that I do... as I do them using a 2/3:1 profit target to stop loss ratio?




personally wouldnt mind seeing the trades AS they happen .NOT hindsight and an honest tally given of pips gained and pips lost and maybe a calculation each week of overall pip position 

i know im askin a bit but sincerely intrested in how this sytem can turn an overall profit long term


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*

Its not wasting my time.


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

*Re: Are we here to help each other or critisize each other?*

If this bar finishes as a down bar will move stop of second position to top of this current bar...


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

First Position Closed at TP Target. Will move second postion to top of this bar if it finishes as a down bar also.


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

Moved second position to break even since some support evident in this region and want to reduce risk. Plus it is only a few pips above current bar.


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

Moved stop down to be 1pip plus spread above current bar just to lock in profits considering close to support region.


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

Zooming Chart out looking left can see significant swing low in this region.


----------



## Kauri (25 February 2009)

fapturbo said:


> If this bar finishes as a down bar will move stop of second position to top of this current bar...






fapturbo said:


> First Position Closed at TP Target. Will move second postion to top of this bar if it finishes as a down bar also.






fapturbo said:


> Moved second position to break even since some support evident in this region and want to reduce risk. Plus it is only a few pips above current bar.






fapturbo said:


> Moved stop down to be 1pip plus spread above current bar just to lock in profits considering close to support region.





Solly matee... I was going to ask where .. and when... you entered....  what original stop you used... why you entered in de first place... what.. ahhhh... why worry... I cannae even see what pair it is......   good luck in your planned endeavo0urs..


Cheers
Umaru Musa Yar'Adua.


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

Stopped out on current retracement bar...


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

Kauri said:


> Solly matee... I was going to ask where .. and when... you entered....  what original stop you used... why you entered in de first place... what.. ahhhh... why worry... I cannae even see what pair it is......   good luck in your planned endeavo0urs..
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Umaru Musa Yar'Adua.




15 Min TF Chart GBPUSD

1. Bollinger Bands Set at Levels 0.75 and -0.75 Period 9
2. SMA 21 Period
3. Bar Closes and Opens in bottom and top 30% of Bar for down and up bars.
4. Bollinger Bands and Moving Average must all point in the same direction, up bar or down bar closes outside of bollinger band.
5. Enter 1pip plus spread above high of up bar or below low of down bar. In direction of Bollinger Bands and Moving Average. For a down move use down bar and for an up move use up bar.
6. Stop Loss depends on ATR level. If ATR is 30 Pips stop loss is 30 Pips and TP for first position is 2/3 ATR or 20 Pips.
7. Second Position does not have TP level. Second Position Stop is moved above each new down bar or below each new up bar.


----------



## Naked shorts (25 February 2009)

What are you trading?


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 February 2009)

Well I'm here in the Jeremy Bentham tradition

but not for the opportunists

sorry fellas

not here for you!

Just for the average punter!


----------



## fapturbo (25 February 2009)

Certainly missed out on a big move on first position.

Oh well, another position just openned..

Hit TP not long after openning..


----------



## Kauri (25 February 2009)

Just when you think tings are bad... someone always gives you a laugh... thanks MODS for letting a touch of humour through..

Cheers
Abubakar Tafawa Balewa


----------



## theasxgorilla (25 February 2009)

Further to my previous comments...this is what a sample spammer .sig might look like:


----------



## Calliope (25 February 2009)

Kauri said:


> Just when you *think tings* are bad...someone always gives you a laugh.




Well you certainly gave me a laugh. A friend of mine who is Irish says you meant to say "when you *tink tings* are bad".


----------



## >Apocalypto< (18 March 2009)

fapturbo said:


> Now I don't want to start a thread where abuse is handed out... Seems that some immediately presume someone is trying to sell something when they post ideas on how to trade. Sure some will some wont.
> 
> Shouldn't the forum be about helping each other in a respectful manner and not one of abuse?
> 
> ...




criticize and occasionally help! 

but mate what did u except with hat Avatar and user name? You know I thought mine was bad!


----------

